# orange beach surf shark fishing??



## ajmatthews1s (Jul 22, 2009)

hey guys, im heading down to orange beach for a week, and am hoping to do some shark fishing... where are some good spots in the area for surf fishing for sharks where people wont get upset?...and is a kayak needed for these areas? also where can someone go to get LARGE BAIT so i dont have to mess with the little 3ft- sharks?? thanks for all the help!



my rigs are senator 6/0 with filled 80lb pound braid and a 9/0 filled with 80lb braid..both on sold broomstick rods...



then a 10 foot surf rod with 700 yds 60lb braid



any advice would be great thanks!!



sorry for the post above in general forum... new member error


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i cant tell u any plans but call or visit a local tackle shop n they shoud be able to tell u wutever u need to kno


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *ajmatthews1s (7/22/2009)*hey guys, im heading down to orange beach for a week, and am hoping to do some shark fishing... where are some good spots in the area for surf fishing for sharks where people wont get upset?...and is a kayak needed for these areas? also where can someone go to get LARGE BAIT so i dont have to mess with the little 3ft- sharks?? thanks for all the help!
> 
> my rigs are senator 6/0 with filled 80lb pound braid and a 9/0 filled with 80lb braid..both on sold broomstick rods...
> 
> ...


perdido pass is the place to avoid trouble....Try to catch some bluefish in the evenings on pinfish or go to J&M tackle on canal rd for big baits...Might cost you though...Besides that just buy frozen mullet from various stores.

if you can catch a few 2 to 3 pond blues you have some good bait.


----------



## ajmatthews1s (Jul 22, 2009)

ok thanks for the info....do i need a kayak there? if so where the best place to rent for the week...and how are the sharks in this area ( perdido pass, orange beacH) people pulling in some monsters?


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

As soon as you get there just pick up the phone book to find a yak....As far as big sharks ..they are there...Just need to get the big one to bite.

http://www.orangebeach.ws/theorangepages.html


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll be down this weekend in OB as well. At daybreak, I almost always load up on Bluefish and ladyfish. I'll PM you to see if you need any fresh bait. I'd love to see somebody lock into a real shark off of OB. I usually just go after the black tips. Good luck to you.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Come by our shop and I'll point you in the right direction.

Chris

Top Gun Tackle 251-981-3811


----------

